# Flat clear coat



## azdave (Dec 3, 2015)

I know I have asked this before but I don't remember where I posted it. I'm have a very difficult time finding a good flat clear coat to go over the oil based paints used to weather our kit. Maybe a coat of future but how do I make it more flatt than glossy? Is any acrylic flat safe to use over oils?

Thanks again.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If you're using Future as a clear coat, you could mix some Tamiya X-21 Flat Base into it. Just make certain that the oils are completely dry.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Clears are best applied with an airbrush or spray can.

With an airbrush you can apply any clear over any base paint. You apply it in thin layers that dry quickly.

I use Testors Clear Flat Lacquer most of the time. It dries dead flat, and is safe on enamels, acrylics, etc. It is my go to clear flat. I thin it out a lot; up to 50/50 clear to lacquer thinner. Usually less, though. 

If you want an acrylic clear, Tamiya Clear Flat XF86 works great. I thin it out with Tamiya acrylic thinner or rubbing alcohol at about 3 parts clear to 1 part thinner. The more you thin it, the less flat it becomes.

Do not confuse Tamiya Clear Flat XF86 with Flat Base XF21. Flat Base is a dulling agent meant to turn gloss colors flat or satin. You can add it to Tamiya Clear Gloss to get a satin or flat clear as well.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Don't make it harder than it has to be. Just get a get a spray can of Testors dull and apply in light coats.


----------



## azdave (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the info. I'll give it a try.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dave P said:


> Don't make it harder than it has to be. Just get a get a spray can of Testors dull and apply in light coats.


I use that some but its a poor alternative to an airbrushed finish. It also is not always dead flat, and can dry satin or blotchy. Yes its fast and easy but maybe not the best choice. It's also the least cost effective method. One $6 jar of Testors Clear Flat lasts me well over a year and covers 20 something models when thinned and airbrushed.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

True. But in the original thread he started he wanted a flat to brush on. From other posts I assumed not much experience and airbrush was not an option.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Best flat spray I've found is* Testor's Lusterless Flat Lacquer #1960.*


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

I've always favored Tamiya flat lacquer. Mr. Hobby Super Clear flat is also very good but more expensive.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I've also found, depending where the area is that you want flat, giving it a bath in fairly warm water will really dull it out. No scrubbing, let air dry.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> I use that some but its a poor alternative to an airbrushed finish. It also is not always dead flat, and can dry satin or blotchy. Yes its fast and easy but maybe not the best choice. It's also the least cost effective method. One $6 jar of Testors Clear Flat lasts me well over a year and covers 20 something models when thinned and airbrushed.


I have to agree that Testors' Dullcoat in the spray can isn't the most cost effective, but for people like me who don't own an airbrush it gives the flattest finish in my experience. But it has to be applied in several light/misting coats or you won't get the best results.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Another vote for Testors Dullcote.


----------

